# Travelling (UK) without TIE / Green cert?



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Today I lost my wallet with all my docs including the green cert. I have obviously blocked all the credit cards, and reported eveything as lost with the police. 

But on 21st December I am flying to the UK. I don't think there's any chance of me getting a TIE in 9 days, so is there anything I can do? 
Or should I just resign myself to the fact that they will stamp my passport as if I was a toursit? And if so, what difference does it really make to me as I will obviously get a TIE as soon as a get back after Xmas?
Thoughts on anything I can do to make things easier?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. Is there any chance of getting an appointment to put an application in for a new TIE before you leave (as you will already have the copy of the denuncia reporting the loss which you'd have to submit with the application, and they would then issue you with a resguardo which I think the border police will accept as proof of residency?


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Too late for you but I NEVER carry originals of my TIE or any other critical documents.

I made laminated copies of them and on the few occasions I've had to produce them they have passed muster without question.

Your Driving Licence you can access online with the MiDGT app. 

Only if travelling out of the Schengen area would I take originals.

Unless Spain suddenly decide to limit UK-Spain trevel to residents while you are away I wouldn't worry too much about passport stamps,


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

Overandout said:


> Today I lost my wallet with all my docs including the green cert. I have obviously blocked all the credit cards, and reported eveything as lost with the police.
> 
> But on 21st December I am flying to the UK. I don't think there's any chance of me getting a TIE in 9 days, so is there anything I can do?
> Or should I just resign myself to the fact that they will stamp my passport as if I was a toursit? And if so, what difference does it really make to me as I will obviously get a TIE as soon as a get back after Xmas?
> Thoughts on anything I can do to make things easier?


Why are you concerned about having your passport stamped?


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

woodpecker9 said:


> Why are you concerned about having your passport stamped?


There's no problem with having a passport stamped on leaving Spain but if Spain subsequently restricts access to residents only, then the OP could have problems if unable to prove residency.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

trotter58 said:


> There's no problem with having a passport stamped on leaving Spain but if Spain subsequently restricts access to residents only, then the OP could have problems if unable to prove residency.


*Umm, I see. So all non-resident property owners in Spain could soon be banned from entering Spain. Estate agents are keeping this quiet. Will non-resident property owners still have to pay non-resident tax or should they just send the keys to the local town hall?*


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> Sorry to hear that. Is there any chance of getting an appointment to put an application in for a new TIE before you leave (as you will already have the copy of the denuncia reporting the loss which you'd have to submit with the application, and they would then issue you with a resguardo which I think the border police will accept as proof of residency?





woodpecker9 said:


> *Umm, I see. So all non-resident property owners in Spain could soon be banned from entering Spain. Estate agents are keeping this quiet. Will non-resident property owners still have to pay non-resident tax or should they just send the keys to the local town hall?*


That would only happen if Spain closed its borders to non-residents again, as happened during the lockdown.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> Sorry to hear that. Is there any chance of getting an appointment to put an application in for a new TIE before you leave (as you will already have the copy of the denuncia reporting the loss which you'd have to submit with the application, and they would then issue you with a resguardo which I think the border police will accept as proof of residency?


Yes, I've got an appointment tomorrow to get the TIE, so as long as the request is admitted I will have the resguardo and denuncia.

In terms of having the passport stamped, there are several reasons for not wanting it stamped:
Firstly because I don't want to enter Spain as a tourist and then have to explain my "overstay" the next time I leave. Secondly because I have very little space left in my passport and they are expensive things to replace, espcially as I need the one with extra pages (or at least I did before Covid, maybe nowadays a normal one would do) and then there's the lockdown risk that trotter58 mentions, I have to get back to Spain for work if the borders are closed, although I think that's pretty unlikely, but you never know, it happened before.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> That would only happen if Spain closed its borders to non-residents again, as happened during the lockdown.


*Even more interesting, were non-residents charged non-resident tax for the period when Spain closed its borders?  *


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I've been looking through previous threads but struggling to find the following confirmations:
1: On the Tasa 790 - 12 form, do we still select the option for Certificate of Residency of members of the EU? There still seems to be no official "EX-23" related option.
2: Do I need a padron cert?

Thanks to those who have helped (not to those who have spammed).


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Overandout said:


> I've been looking through previous threads but struggling to find the following confirmations:
> 1: On the Tasa 790 - 12 form, do we still select the option for Certificate of Residency of members of the EU? There still seems to be no official "EX-23" related option.
> 2: Do I need a padron cert?
> 
> Thanks to those who have helped (not to those who have spammed).


I assume you are doing an exchange? If so:

You only need a padron certificate if the address on your green card/certificate is incorrect.

Choose the last option.

If you are applying from scratch, then I don't know.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> I assume you are doing an exchange? If so:
> 
> You only need a padron certificate if the address on your green card/certificate is incorrect.
> 
> ...


Well, yes it is an exchange, but as I don't have the original anymore, just a denuncia relating to its loss. The address in the "system" is correct, so I shouldn't need the padron then.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Overandout said:


> Well, yes it is an exchange, but as I don't have the original anymore, just a denuncia relating to its loss. The address in the "system" is correct, so I shouldn't need the padron then.


Some offices are requiring padrón, so perhaps a belt & braces approach would be best.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I imagine if its replacement there will be no need for anything if you have the denuncia. Let's us know how it went as I am sure this could happen to any of us. Good luck


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Overandout said:


> Yes, I've got an appointment tomorrow to get the TIE, so as long as the request is admitted I will have the resguardo and denuncia.
> 
> In terms of having the passport stamped, there are several reasons for not wanting it stamped:
> Firstly because I don't want to enter Spain as a tourist and then have to explain my "overstay" the next time I leave. Secondly because I have very little space left in my passport and they are expensive things to replace, espcially as I need the one with extra pages (or at least I did before Covid, maybe nowadays a normal one would do) and then there's the lockdown risk that trotter58 mentions, I have to get back to Spain for work if the borders are closed, although I think that's pretty unlikely, but you never know, it happened before.



How did you manage to get an appointment so quick??


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

kaipa said:


> How did you manage to get an appointment so quick??


Our local extranjeria has appointments this pm if required - many offices aren't as overwhelmed as on the coast


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Getting the appointment wasn't a problem in Madrid, but I had to fight tooth and nail to pay the 790 fee in the bank this morning but finally I got it paid.

Just got back, so I will leave this advice to anyone who might find themselves in a similar situation.

The forms were accepted, fingerprints taken (again, despite me going to the same police station that I went to originally in 2004 and had my prints taken the first time round!) I have to make an appointment for 45 days time. And here's what might be the important catch: I was told NOT to select the appointment to pick up a TIE under the Brexit terms (even though the appointment to get the TIE was a "Brexit" one). This is because these appointments are not issued any longer so I have to get a "regular" TIE collection appointment.

Next surprise was when I asked if I could travel with the denuncia and resguerdo and I was told no! Apparently I need a "re-entry permit". I asked what would happen without it and was told that I would be deemed to be a toursit and would have to leave and come back within 90 days or face a fine.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

Overandout said:


> Getting the appointment wasn't a problem in Madrid, but I had to fight tooth and nail to pay the 790 fee in the bank this morning but finally I got it paid.
> 
> Just got back, so I will leave this advice to anyone who might find themselves in a similar situation.
> 
> ...


*Is this trip to the UK life and death or could you postpone it until your residence documents are sorted out?*


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Ironically, there are no appointments available for the request of an "authorization to return" in any office of Madrid so it seems unlikely that I will get that sorted out in time.

I think I will just explain the situation upon my return and see what they say. If they insist on stamping the passport I think I have two choices:

Leave Spain before the 90 days are up and return with the TIE once I have it (might be a good excuse for a little holiday!) or

Ignore it and simply claim that it was stamped in error if ever challenged.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Overandout said:


> Ironically, there are no appointments available for the request of an "authorization to return" in any office of Madrid so it seems unlikely that I will get that sorted out in time.
> 
> I think I will just explain the situation upon my return and see what they say. If they insist on stamping the passport I think I have two choices:
> 
> ...


If stamped, even if you don't have possession of the card, you're already a legal resident, so I really wouldn't worry about it. 

The only issue would be if borders were closed to non-residents. You would find it difficult to prove your residency status, though a kind border guard could look it up. 

ojalá...


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

xabiaxica said:


> If stamped, even if you don't have possession of the card, you're already a legal resident, so I really wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> The only issue would be if borders were closed to non-residents. You would find it difficult to prove your residency status, though a kind border guard could look it up.
> 
> ojalá...


That was pretty much my thinking.

Even the details of the Green Cert on the denuncia show that it was issued in 2019 (although I have actually been here rather longer than that!) so they wouldn't really need to look up anything, just read the denuncia which I will obviously carry with me.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

For the record an exit stamp has no validity without a corresponding entry stamp.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

That was pretty much my thinking.

Even the details of the Green Cert on the denuncia show that it was issued in 2019 (although I have actually been here rather longer than that!) so they wouldn't really need to look up anything, just read the denuncia which I will obviously carry with me.
*A ‘’denuncia’’ is neither a substitute for a residence certificate nor an entry visa.*


MataMata said:


> For the record an exit stamp has no validity without a corresponding entry stamp.


*Absolutely correct.*


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Are you ( overandout) still going to UK?
I'm not sure whether I should just cancel it given the news from UK. One is I'm worried that by Christmas the UK will be in a stage of complete panic at a time when people are moving around the country on mass
If the predictions are correct a million infections a day will have total disruption on all types of things. Will busses trains run? Will supermarkets struggle with absent staff. If a million are infected and only say half actually officially register it then surely millions will be isolating from contacts? How will the country cope as millions phone in sick ( especially in public services where they get full pay etc). Also my fear in Spain closes its borders to UK travellers forcing flights to be cancelled etc. Honestly with the government unable to provide the unity it needs to lead the country I'm worried things could become really bad very quickly. Maybe I'm panicking!!!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Panicking can be justified. It's your mind's way of telling you that you've crossed a line. I confess that a year ago I wouldn't have gone under the current circumstances, but I haven't seen my family since August 2019 and some of them are not getting any younger.... Things are going to get worse before they get better.
We will have the tests before we go, and when we arrive, and have bought more tests to take with us. We will only see close family, so won't be in close contact with any more people than we would be here.
So no, I'm not panicking, my line has moved and I'm prepared to take more risks than a year ago, so yes, if they let us go, we are going.
My biggest risk is of course having to come back as a "tourist". That could potentially cause a problem, but I will take my work computer with me just in case!


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

Overandout said:


> Panicking can be justified. It's your mind's way of telling you that you've crossed a line. I confess that a year ago I wouldn't have gone under the current circumstances, but I haven't seen my family since August 2019 and some of them are not getting any younger.... Things are going to get worse before they get better.
> We will have the tests before we go, and when we arrive, and have bought more tests to take with us. We will only see close family, so won't be in close contact with any more people than we would be here.
> So no, I'm not panicking, my line has moved and I'm prepared to take more risks than a year ago, so yes, if they let us go, we are going.
> My biggest risk is of course having to come back as a "tourist".  That could potentially cause a problem, but I will take my work computer with me just in case!


*No, your biggest is spreading the virus,*


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Overandout said:


> Panicking can be justified. It's your mind's way of telling you that you've crossed a line. I confess that a year ago I wouldn't have gone under the current circumstances, but I haven't seen my family since August 2019 and some of them are not getting any younger.... Things are going to get worse before they get better.
> We will have the tests before we go, and when we arrive, and have bought more tests to take with us. We will only see close family, so won't be in close contact with any more people than we would be here.
> So no, I'm not panicking, my line has moved and I'm prepared to take more risks than a year ago, so yes, if they let us go, we are going.
> My biggest risk is of course having to come back as a "tourist". That could potentially cause a problem, but I will take my work computer with me just in case!



Surely Spain will now restrict entry from UK as its incidence of Omicron is higher than those countries already on red lists?. Else it really does look like discrimination


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

kaipa said:


> Surely Spain will now restrict entry from UK as its incidence of Omicron is higher than those countries already on red lists?. Else it really does look like discrimination


Yes, I think that is very likely. That's why I'm taking my work computer with me!


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I must say it's very frustrating. I was really looking forward to going but if it means a week of constantly worrying about potential problems ( not to mention getting infected ) is it really worth it? I have already received an email from the company for PCR saying that there is a delay with deliveries so that is the kind of thing that just starts to stress me out!!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

kaipa said:


> is it really worth it?


That's another personal decision that you have to make on your own. I think it will be worth it (but reserve my right to change my mind after the event!)
Who do you have the PCR booked with?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kaipa said:


> Surely Spain will now restrict entry from UK as its incidence of Omicron is higher than those countries already on red lists?. Else it really does look like discrimination


Just heard on the radio that France is banning entry from the UK as of this coming Saturday, except for nationals or residents, unless they have 'compelling reasons' which doesn't include tourism nor business.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

xabiaxica said:


> Just heard on the radio that France is banning entry from the UK as of this coming Saturday, except for nationals or residents, unless they have 'compelling reasons' which doesn't include tourism nor business.


Yes X just heard that. Difficult decision for Spain to make and I imagine that there will be other EU countries doing the same in the next 48 hours. Hard to justify the decision to ban travellers from Africa( not rich tourists) but allow travellers from UK ( rich tourists) especially if the figures suggest that UK infection rates with Omicron are comparable with some African states. I imagine Belgium, Germany and Scandinavian countries will at least insist on Pre-departure tests and then PCRs first, then only essential travel. Spain will hold out as long as possible.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Well, we all know that a lot of these measures can be influenced by other factors, as Kaipa points out regarding wealth and political relations.

France and the UK have not exactly been on the best of terms recently so it's no surprise that France is the first country to apply this measure.

I'm not trying to disregard the risk which is still high, but I think as Kaipa says, Spain will resist as long as it can. 

I expect rthat we will be subject to another test though, either before departure from UK or upon return to Spain.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes I imagine Spain will require a PCR test at some point. God knows how much difference all this makes as I imagine that Spain no doubt has got an equal infection rate as UK but probably isnt recording as many as the UK where testing is in full swing
Either way I cant see Spain allowing UK passengers in without a test given that we now know the vaccination dont necessarily prevent you becoming infected by omicron. Interestingly how do we pronounce it?. I think that from Greek the stress is on the second syllable but the English speakers put it on the first.?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Ironically, up to 1st December you could enter Spain from UK with a negative PCR test, but the new rules published in the BOE 26th November changed that.

As from 1st December you can only enter Spain from UK with a valid vaccination certificate, a negative PCR test under the current rules, means nothing.

So, if they want to change that they will have to bring forward the expiry of the current rules (set to end 31st December) and publish a new ruling.

Personally I think that as the current rules last only for one month (1st - 31st December) and we are already half way through it, it's unlikely that they make that anticipated change.

The new rules as from 1st January are going to be interesting though....


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Overandout said:


> Ironically, up to 1st December you could enter Spain from UK with a negative PCR test, but the new rules published in the BOE 26th November changed that.
> 
> As from 1st December you can only enter Spain from UK with a valid vaccination certificate, a negative PCR test under the current rules, means nothing.
> 
> ...



I was about to pose that question
My daughter and grandson (6} arriving next Thursday for a week. We wondered with Greece , Portugal asking for PCR testing and France banning , would Spain follow. 
Is it worth booking a PCR in case ?

I did read that Spain had said no changes before Xmas 









Spain Doesn’t Plan to Facilitate Travel Restrictions Ahead of Christmas - SchengenVisaInfo.com


Despite the fact that Christmas is approaching, the latest update made by the Spanish authorities has shown that the country will continue to keep in place entry restrictions against the majority of arrivals. According to the new categorisation of countries that starts being effective from...



www.schengenvisainfo.com


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

Very soon all EU countries will lock their borders, external and internal until the panic is over. It makes sense, health before wealth.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

woodpecker9 said:


> Very soon all EU countries will lock their borders, external and internal until the panic is over. It makes sense, health before wealth.


I don't think that they will lock their borders completely again, as Spain & most others did in March 2020, but I reckon that they will do so to visitors from certain specific countries, as & when the threat is deemed to be serious enough.

I guess we'll see.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Certainly at the moment Spain is not suggesting any changes, however at a personal level we have had to cancel my work party because of Covid and yesterday 4 of my students tested positive so its definitely on the increase. Its depressing to miss Christmas a second year but TBH it's one day - families dont have to meet on a specific day there's 364 other days plus we are all so far healthy and no one is suffering in a way that is really serious. Maybe we should be thankful for that.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

We've just gone through policia at Barajas and now in the departure lounge. He stamped my passport even though I waved my green certificate under his nose. He said it made no difference. So I guess I'll have a stamp for leaving Spain and another for returning.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Overandout: Just to pick your brains a bit. I'm wanting to renew my TIE so that it says Permanente. Been trying to get a cita previa. I suppose the procedure is similar to the one you just did.

Trámite cuerpo nacional de policia
Then
Toma de huellas y renovación de tarjeta de larga duración 
Or is this wrong?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kaipa said:


> Overandout: Just to pick your brains a bit. I'm wanting to renew my TIE so that it says Permanente. Been trying to get a cita previa. I suppose the procedure is similar to the one you just did.
> 
> Trámite cuerpo nacional de policia
> Then
> ...


You need this option


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Okay so it is not for the renovación de tarjeta..? I couldnt work out if that was for those 3rd country folk on visas or not.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Is it then the x23 and the 790 for payment?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Chopera said:


> We've just gone through policia at Barajas and now in the departure lounge. He stamped my passport even though I waved my green certificate under his nose. He said it made no difference. So I guess I'll have a stamp for leaving Spain and another for returning.


The stamp on the way out is normal for Barajas. 
I went in October for a weekend and my passport was stamped on the way out, but not on the way in because on the return they do take into account your residency.
At least your passport only fills up at half the rate!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

kaipa said:


> Overandout: Just to pick your brains a bit. I'm wanting to renew my TIE so that it says Permanente. Been trying to get a cita previa. I suppose the procedure is similar to the one you just did.
> 
> Trámite cuerpo nacional de policia
> Then
> ...


It's not the same process. I was applying for my first TIE (well, first since Brexit anyway) so I had to use the EX-23, but I think its a different form if you are renewing and existing TIE.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Overandout said:


> It's not the same process. I was applying for my first TIE (well, first since Brexit anyway) so I had to use the EX-23, but I think its a different form if you are renewing and existing TIE.


Ahhh...I thought it was your TIE you lost so you were just getting a duplicate.
Xabia..is suggesting I tick the box for UK nationals and the WA. Do you think it makes a big difference if I just take that cita and then explain what I want?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Ahh...just looked at the x23 and now I understand. There is a box to renew your card so I guess that is the one as the others are for intial application, loss, robbed, destroyed. That means it will be the ta 790/ 12 for the police cita.I didnt realize that the x23 is only for UK nationals under the WA not the x17 which is for all other 3rd countries.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

Overandout said:


> The stamp on the way out is normal for Barajas.
> I went in October for a weekend and my passport was stamped on the way out, but not on the way in because on the return they do take into account your residency.
> At least your passport only fills up at half the rate!


I think there are 26 blank pages in a standard UK passport, provided immigration stamp passports carefully by not wasting space, you will not have a problem.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Overandout. Did you get to UK okay? Any problems not having the green card?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

kaipa said:


> Overandout. Did you get to UK okay? Any problems not having the green card?


Yes, obviously they stamped my passport on the way out, but they did that in October when I had my certificate, so no difference really.

We also made the "mistake" of putting my wife and kids' UK passports on all the locator forms and covid tests, so they had to use their UK passports to travel. They don't have residency documents either because they had to surrender them when they got Spanish citizenship, so they also had their passports stamped.

I'll see what happens on the way back.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Overandout said:


> Yes, obviously they stamped my passport on the way out, but they did that in October when I had my certificate, so no difference really.
> 
> We also made the "mistake" of putting my wife and kids' UK passports on all the locator forms and covid tests, so they had to use their UK passports to travel. They don't have residency documents either because they had to surrender them when they got Spanish citizenship, so they also had their passports stamped.
> 
> I'll see what happens on the way back.


Your wife and kids will be fine when they come back - they just need to be sure to show their Spanish passports to Spanish immigration and not mention the existence of any other passport. Nationals are always allowed back into their own country. The stamps they have or don't have in their passports are irrelevant because the only page that's looked at is the main page with the photo. (Speaking from the experience of having two dual national kids US/Spanish.)


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Overandout said:


> Yes, obviously they stamped my passport on the way out, but they did that in October when I had my certificate, so no difference really.
> 
> We also made the "mistake" of putting my wife and kids' UK passports on all the locator forms and covid tests, so they had to use their UK passports to travel. They don't have residency documents either because they had to surrender them when they got Spanish citizenship, so they also had their passports stamped.
> 
> I'll see what happens on the way back.


I have lost my sons green card!!! Umffff. So Im in the same boat as you. I have made a denuncia but I dont know if it will help. The officer basically told me to fill out my details ( no my sons) and then he just stamped and signed it and wrote extravia de NIE which is fine but it doesnt indicate it is my son's. I pointed it out to him but he said it wasnt important.
So no idea what will happen but if they stamp him returning he will have a new TIE the next time he leaves so it shouldnt be a problem plus he is a minor so I suppose his residency is linked to mine.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

We flew back today and I had my passport stamped, even though I presented the green residency certificate. At no point has anyone taken any interest in my green residency certificate. I'm pretty sure no-one in Spain is interested in the stamps in my UK passport, and I doubt anyone in the UK is either. I guess they log my movements when they scan the passport anyway, regadless of the stamp. It was worth taking the residency certificate with me in case Spain restricted arrivals to residents and nationals, as they have done in France, but that's about it as far as I can tell.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

Chopera said:


> We flew back today and I had my passport stamped, even though I presented the green residency certificate. At no point has anyone taken any interest in my green residency certificate. I'm pretty sure no-one in Spain is interested in the stamps in my UK passport, and I doubt anyone in the UK is either. I guess they log my movements when they scan the passport anyway, regadless of the stamp. It was worth taking the residency certificate with me in case Spain restricted arrivals to residents and nationals, as they have done in France, but that's about it as far as I can tell.


Spain is not interested in the EU pie crust rules regarding Brits occupancy of their country, as long as a Brit has a euro in his/her pocket they are welcomed with open arms.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Flew to UK yesterday. Easiest flight ever!!. Alicante airport absolutely dead. Hardly any aircraft on runways. Arrived 30 mins early. Half full flight.
As we left I was separated from my 15 year old son as he wasn't allowed through egate. When I got to passport control I handed my TIE and said ( in Spanish/ usted) I was resident and please dont stamp passport. He looked at card and then passport and said that was fine no stamp. My son was on his own but also told the guard he was a resident and gave home plastic card. He said the guard did something on his computer and then gave him back his passport and card. So no stamp leaving. Let's see what happens on return.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I came back in yesterday and explained that I was a permanent resident but that I had lost my card, and showed the guard the denuncia.
He looked at it, and asked me what kind of card I had. I explained that I had lost the green certificate in card format, and that I had applied for the new TIE, at which point he siad OK that's fine and stamped the passport!
I asked him why he had stamped it and he explained that if I'd had the green "comunitario" card, there's no stamp, but with a TIE there is.
I tried to reason with him but my wife dragged me away!
In any case the guard was adamant that if the card or certificate was green (comunitario) they won't stamp the passport, but TIEs are the same for everyone and so will be stamped.
This was in Barajas.
Anyway, ultimately it shows that no resident's permit or card means anything in real terms unless borders are closed to non-residents as Chopera said.
I'm going to call me boss now to tell him that I'm not allowed to work on my tourist visa!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Overandout said:


> I came back in yesterday and explained that I was a permanent resident but that I had lost my card, and showed the guard the denuncia.
> He looked at it, and asked me what kind of card I had. I explained that I had lost the green certificate in card format, and that I had applied for the new TIE, at which point he siad OK that's fine and stamped the passport!
> I asked him why he had stamped it and he explained that if I'd had the green "comunitario" card, there's no stamp, but with a TIE there is.
> I tried to reason with him but my wife dragged me away!
> ...


Was there any testing?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Megsmum said:


> Was there any testing?


No.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

For traveling to the UK, we had to fork out around €400 for 2 pre-departure tests (for my wife and myself), 4 arrival tests (for my wife, myself, and our two kids), and then my wife had to stay self isolated until a further test to release after 5 days. Frustratingly she has only been offered one jab so far in Spain because Spain counts her having had covid as equivalent to another jab. However on her EU covid cert. she simply appears as having been jabbed once, and therefore not fully vaccinated.

For returning to Spain no tests were required because my family are considered to be either fully vaccintaed or under 12.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

It's good to know COVID is being taken seriously by the authorities. Apart from life and death situations, why would anyone want to move around in these uncertain times?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Just returned to Spain yesterday. Went to passport control. Placed my TIE and son"s green card on desk told guard ( in Spanish) we were residents. He asked for passport and asked my son how old he was ( all in Spanish). He looked at cards, basically ignored passports and said okay. This is the 3rd time I have gone through passport control and not got stamped so it does work and the guards clearly understand the rules.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

kaipa said:


> Just returned to Spain yesterday. Went to passport control. Placed my TIE and son"s green card on desk told guard ( in Spanish) we were residents. He asked for passport and asked my son how old he was ( all in Spanish). He looked at cards, basically ignored passports and said okay. This is the 3rd time I have gone through passport control and not got stamped so it does work and the guards clearly understand the rules.


Good. Did you find your son's green card then, and if so what did you do about the denuncia you'd made to report the loss (post #53)?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> Good. Did you find your son's green card then, and if so what did you do about the denuncia you'd made to report the loss (post #53)?


Yes I found his card ( fallen into Christmas Tree!). I just left the denuncis as it never specified the actual card lost just that I had made a denuncia for lost NIE. It was all done on paper at GC and not on computer so I imagine it amounts to nothing.


----------

